# Recall training



## Omarico (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi I want to train my cockatiel to come to me when i whistle 
Thanks for help


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Omarico said:


> Hi I want to train my cockatiel to come to me when i whistle
> Thanks for help


Hello. This will solve your problem.. 
B J's, EASY, DISTANCE RECALL 
First a few/training tips to make life easier for both of you. 
On training days, provide your birds with a basic seed mix & use all or 
any other food items in very small portions as training treats. 
Birds eat a wide variety of fruit, veg, nuts, hard boiled egg etc, etc, so 
don't stick with a limited selection.
I normally train eight birds at the same time so the shyest birds learn 
from their more forward cage mates. One, two or eight birds, the 
training method is the same. 

THE TRAINING BIT
Recall is taught by asking, whistling or waving your bird to step-up from 
wherever he happens to be for a little taste of one of his favourite treats. 
Gradually increase the distance between you so that eventually he has to 
fly to you for his reward treat. 
Not too many lessons per day or the treat will lose it's appeal..... 
Professional trainers & performers always give a treat to ensure friendly, 
happy compliance. 
Even if it's only one peck at a millet spray or a Sunflower heart, for a 
large parrot or half a heart for a budgie size bird ...B J


----------



## Omarico (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok,thanks I will try it.


----------

